# ATI R7 260x Wakü ??



## Sceife (19. Juni 2014)

*ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Hallo Gemeinde,


hat einer von euch Ahnung, ob es für die R7 260x eine geschlossene Wasserkühlunglösung existiert oder die Möglichkeit existiert, eine sich selber zu bauen mit Adaptern und co.

Bitte nicht schlagen, von Wakü´s weiß ich zur Zeit noch nicht viel, das Thema reizt mich aber in meinem Cube zu probieren.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Offset (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Es gibts vielleicht schon einen Kühler für diese Karte, nur ist es ziemlich sinnfrei. Für eine ordentliche Wakü legst du locker 300€ hin. Dafür kaufst du dir lieber eine ordentliche Grafikkarte. Wenn du basteln willst, dann bau einen anderen Luftkühler auf die Karte.
Selbst damit sollte man die Karte (Semi-) passiv kühlen können. 

Übrigens, die Firma Ati wurde von Amd übernommen und gibts es somit nicht mehr


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Die Grafikkarte braucht vergleichsweise wenig Strom und ist daher auch mit günstigen Nachrüst-Luftkühlern (z.B. dem hier mit einem zusätzlichen 140er Lüfter) sehr leicht auf Temperatur zu halten.

Willst eine WaKü aus einem bestimmten Grund?
Auf so einer Karte macht das nur Sinn, wenn du aus Spaß am Basteln oder Modden ohne Rücksicht auf die Kosten auf eine WaKü gehst.
Bei einer geschlossenen Kompakt-WaKü musst du mit >100 Euro rechnen, mit einer selbst zusammengestellten mit >200 Euro...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Lohnt sich für die Karte nicht. Und es heißt nicht ATI sondern AMD


----------



## eXquisite (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Die Karte ist mit so einem Monstrum schon fast passiv zu kühlen, da lohnt keine WaKü: Prolimatech MK-26 

Gruß


----------



## Offset (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Vor allem kann man den auch auf eine bessere Karte mitnehmen.


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Accelero Hybrid II wäre vlt so etwas was du suchst. Passt aber nicht auf deine Grafikkarte. Die R7 260 braucht aber eh keine super kühlung.


----------



## Sceife (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

OK ATI --> AMD   

Ihr habt recht 

Ich habe das Gehäuse Qx-2000 von Aerocool und ein micro atx board. Leider bietet mir das
Gehäuse nicht die Möglichkeit solch einen breiten Luft – Kühler zu installieren.
Warum wollte ich Wasserkühlung ?
	Bessere Kühlung und leisere , da der GPU Kühler bei automatischen Einstellungen knapp bei 100 % ist und die Temperatur immer so 80 Grad sind und mehr.
Eine Lüftersteuerung habe ich für 6 Lüfter installiert.
3 x 80 mm Heck
1 x 120 mm front
1 x 80 mm angelehnt an der Rückseite der Grafikkarte --> macht bis zu 3 Grad aus
1 x 120 mm Lüfter im Gehäuse, der Luft in Richtung Grafikkarte pusten soll.


Liegt es an der Grafikkarte oder ist das Gehäuse mit dem Luftstrom und den wenigen Platz von Grafikkartenkühler und Außenwand schuld ?

Meiner Meinung gibt es da nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

Variante 1: anderer GPU Kühler --> Problem wenige Platz zur Außenwand-->hilft da wohl nur 
die Flex 
Variante 2: anderes Gehäuse --> mehr Platz --> besserer Luftstrom --> Möglichkeit für 
					Prolimatech MK-26  oder ekl Alpenföhn Peter 2
Variante 3: Wasserkühlung :  Ihr habt recht, die ist glaube ich teurer als eine neue Karte

So nun habe ich erstmal Futter für Antworten gegeben.


Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## DSHPB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Wie genau sieht die Lüfterbestückung bei dir aus? Hört sich nach einem ziemlichen Chaos an, wenn dem so ist gibt's keinen vernünftigen Airflow, evtl. sogar Hitzestau und dann is klar, dass es laut wird...bis es sich abschaltet.

Am besten vorne unten Luft rein, hinten oben Luft raus. Dann noch nen Kühler auf der CPU und halt Graka, mehr Lüfter brauchst du eigentlicht nicht...


----------



## Offset (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Ich wäre da stark für Variante 2. Das Gehäuse erscheint mir von der Lüfterbestückung und Airflow nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 

Wie hast du denn die Lüfter eingebaut? Lass den vorne einblasen und die hinteren aussaugen. Das sollte eigentlich reichen. Die anderen zerstören nur den Airflow. 

Wenn du ein neues Gehäuse kaufst, möchtest du wieder einen cube?


----------



## Sceife (20. Juni 2014)

Lüfteraufbau: vorne 120 mm rein,3 hintere 80 mm raus, CPU ist ein big shurikan rev 2 weil ich nur eine geringe Höhe wegen dem Etagensystem von dem Gehäuse habe.
Nun habe ich halt ein 120 mm unter dem Festplattenkäfig gebastelt der den frontlüfter halt unterstützt und Luft nach hinten pustet und halt an der Grafikkarte vorbei . 
Ein letzter 80 mm Lüfter liegt angelehnt an der Rückseite der Grafikkarte und pustet ziemlich gerade Luft auf die Platine. 

Meine R7 260x ist eine von Gigabyte mit einem 100mm Lüfterrad.

Das Gehäuse,was mir vorschwebte wäre entweder ein bitfenix colossus m  für micro atx oder ein bitfenix phenom.

Das passt zukünftig ne Menge Hardware rein.
Oder gibt es noch bessere cubes in der Preisklasse?


----------



## Offset (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Ich denke mal das größte Problem ist der shurikan, der wibelt die Luft nur unkontrolliert im Gehäuse rum. 
Evtl. hast du mal Zeit und Lust das System ohne Gehäuse aufzubauen, dann siehst du wie laut deine Hardware im optimalfall wird.


----------



## Sceife (20. Juni 2014)

Du meinst Deckel ab und Lautstärke und Temperatur messen mit und ohne Lüfter.


----------



## Offset (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: ATI R7 260x Wakü ??*

Nein ich meine die Hardware ganz aus dem Gehäuse raus und z.B. auf der Mainboardschachtel (oder auf einer nicht leitenden Unterlage)  aufbauen. 
Dadurch bekommen die Komponenten immer frische Luft. So kannst du auch mal nach anderen Lärmquellen in deinem Pc suchen.


----------



## Sceife (27. Juni 2014)

Also die Rückmeldung war ich schuldig.
Läuft die GPU mit automatischer Lüftersteuerung ,dann hört man sie klar raus. Big Shurican rev B hört man gar nicht. Netzteil von bequiet , da kann man denken es wäre nicht an so leise ist es. Die Festplatte hört man raus,wenn man Hand an die Lüftersteuerung legt und sie auf 25 % regelt. Dann ist es super leise. Dies ist im offenen und auch im geschlossenen Gehäuse der Fall.offenes gehäuse, gpu 30-32 grad und CPU 30.


----------

